# Ela geminada: és necessària?



## Cecilio

Personalment, em sembla que escriure paraules com "col·legi" o "il·lustre" amb ela geminada és una innecessària complicació del sistema ortogràfic català. en primer lloc, caldria pensar si el so de "l·l" té alguna preséncia en la parla coloquial (o... col·loquial). És ben cert que a llocs com ara les Illes Balears existeixen trermes com "al·lot" on es pronuncia aquest so, però em pregunte quin sentit té mantenir aquesta mena de ficció fonològica en termes del tipus "col·lega". Crec sinceramente que ens podríem estalviar el maldecap d'haver de recordar si és "colega" (tal com ho pronuncia tothom) o "col·lega" (tal com no ho pronuncia ningú).

Per altra banda, hi ha paraules com "vetlar" on sí que es pronuncia un so del tipus representat per "l·l". Curiosament, en aquests casos no s'utilitza la grafia "l·l".

Que em perdonen els puristes o els pompeu-fabrians, però crec sincerament que l'ela geminada és bàsicament innecessària en català. Ja en tenim prou de normes ortogràfiques absurdes, com aquella de posar un accent diacrítical substantiu "bóta" per distingirl-lo de la forma verbal "bota".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Però que t'has donat un cop al cap? Que bel·ligerant! (o beligerant ). Ho sento, _dear Valencian_, però aquesta vegada no estic gens d'acord amb tu. La geminació és una característica de la nostra llengua i, per tant, per què no expressar-ho de manera explícita en l'escriptura? A València no ho sé, però jo penso que aquí sí que geminem, tot i que potser de manera prou imperceptible amb segons quines paraules. I, pel que fa a les Illes, com molt bé has indicat, allí sí que és un tret distintiu geminar de manera molt marcada.

Em fa tot l'efecte que els principatins (si més no els parlants d'oriental) quan diem _col·legi_ diem això, _col·legi_, i no pas _colegi_. De nou, però, indico que sens cap mena de dubte no ho fem ni de bon tros "a la balear".

A veure quina és la idea de la resta. This is my humble opinion


----------



## Lumia

La _l·l_ és tan necessària i innecessària com la _h_ o la _b_ i la _v_ ("complicacions" aquestes dues últimes que compartim amb el castellà, per exemple). El català, com d'altres llengües, té un sistema que uneix fonètica i etimologia, però no em sembla que tingui més regles ortogràfiques "absurdes" que el castellà, el francès o l'anglès.

Sobre les geminacions que no s'escriuen amb _l·l_ i que cites en el cas de _vetlar_, no només es donen en baleàric, en central (perdoneu, però ara mateix no recordo què fa la resta de dialectes) també hi són amb els grups TLL (_espatlla_, que es pronuncia _espall lla_), TM (_setmana_, que es pronuncia _semmana_)... Com ja comentava la TraductoradelPobleSec, la geminació és un dels fenòmens fonètics propis del català en els mots patrimonials, però no tots els fenòmens fonètics dels nivells col·loquial o familiar queden fixats ortogràficament en l'estàndard. Si no, acabaríem tenint un model ortogràfic per a cada dialecte i per a cada nivell (i en els registres més formals la _l·l_ seguiria apareixent).

D'altra banda, el diacrític a _bóta_ (recipient), pronunciat amb o tancada, hi és per diferenciar-lo no de la forma verbal _bota_, sinó del substantiu _bota_ (calçat), pronunciat amb o oberta. Així que no trobo que aquest diacrític sigui gratuït (d'accents diacrítics n'hi ha pocs i només en mots molt freqüents) ni molt menys absurd.

Personalment, el fet que en català tinguem _l·l_ m'ha estat molt útil de vegades per a, en d'altres llengües, saber quan s'escriu _ll_ en alguns mots i, sobretot, noms i a no llegir aquesta grafia amb un so palatal. Així que li tinc una simpatia especial (això d'estalviar-me faltes d'ortografia i de lectura en d'altres llengües ho trobo tot un benefici). Al·leluia!

Només per això i només que quedés un únic parlant en qualsevol dels dialectes que conservés el so geminat, trobaria que la _l·l_ segueix sent molt útil i votaria pel seu manteniment. I segur que també hi voten els qui es diuen Marcel·lí, Gal·la, Cal·líope... (o els qui els han triat els noms).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> Personalment, el fet que en català tinguem _l·l_ m'ha estat molt útil de vegades per a, en d'altres llengües, saber quan s'escriu _ll_ en alguns mots i, sobretot, noms i a no llegir aquesta grafia amb un so palatal. Així que li tinc una simpatia especial (això d'estalviar-me faltes d'ortografia i de lectura en d'altres llengües ho trobo tot un benefici). Al·leluia!


 
En l'italià, per exemple, que és el rei de la geminació 

I ara, sense ànim d'anar-me'n off topic, comentar-vos que certs parlants del castellà també geminen i... de valent! Fa poc, fent una substitució en un institut de secundària amb nanos diguem que una mica quinquillos, un em va dir que es deia "Ca*l·l*o". Es deia Carlos, és clar. Quan li vaig dir: "D'acord. Carlos", em va contestar que jo xerrava "pijo". En aquesta línia, un em va preguntar si jo era de "Ba*nn*a" ("¿Tu ere' de Banna?")...


----------



## ernest_

Disculpeu la ignorància, però quin és el so de la ela geminada?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Disculpeu la ignorància, però quin és el so de la ela geminada?


 
Geminar significa doblar fonèticament i tu ho fas cada dia una pila de vegades! Prova a dir _setmana_, per exemple. Aquesta paraula n'és un exemple clàssic: veuràs com dius _se*MM*ana_. Els italians, com apuntava abans, són els reis de la geminació, A*DD*IRITURA!

Vagi bé, Ernest and everyone


----------



## Cecilio

Ilustres colegues! Conteste per alusions, i perquè em fa ilusió, o perquè sóc un ilús. (Atenció si us plau a l'accent diacrític de "sóc"... ¿quantes probabilitats hi ha de confondre'l amb "soc"? Sense comentaris). (Per cert, si algú em vol corregir les eles, endavant!).



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La geminació és una característica de la nostra llengua i, per tant, per què no expressar-ho de manera explícita en l'escriptura? A València no ho sé, però jo penso que aquí sí que geminem, tot i que potser de manera prou imperceptible amb segons quines paraules. I, pel que fa a les Illes, com molt bé has indicat, allí sí que és un tret distintiu geminar de manera molt marcada.



Exemples de geminació hi ha molts: "immigració", "innecessari", etc. Les paraules que hom escriu amb "l·l" no es pronuncien amb cap geminació a València, a no ser que un s'esforce molt per imitar una absurda norma ortogràfica.



Lumia said:


> La _l·l_ és tan necessària i innecessària com la _h_ o la _b_ i la _v_ ("complicacions" aquestes dues últimes que compartim amb el castellà, per exemple). El català, com d'altres llengües, té un sistema que uneix fonètica i etimologia, però no em sembla que tingui més regles ortogràfiques "absurdes" que el castellà, el francès o l'anglès.
> 
> D'altra banda, el diacrític a _bóta_ (recipient), pronunciat amb o tancada, hi és per diferenciar-lo no de la forma verbal _bota_, sinó del substantiu _bota_ (calçat), pronunciat amb o oberta. Així que no trobo que aquest diacrític sigui gratuït (d'accents diacrítics n'hi ha pocs i només en mots molt freqüents) ni molt menys absurd.



 No es pot comparar l'ela geminada amb la "b" o la "v". L'ela geminada, que jo sàpiga, només existeix en català, bàsicament perquè algú se la va inventar en un moment donat (he sentit dir que el seu inventor fou el propi Pompeu Fabra, però no estic segur). Invena-se una nova grafia per una qüestió tan ínfima com és la suposada pronunciació geminada de la "l" en alguns indrets és econòmicament nefast, és una complicació innecessària al meu entendre. Posats a complicar les coses, proposaria el següent: en alguns indrets del món catalano parlant es pronuncia en algunes posicions una "l" velaritzada. ¿Per què no utilitzem una grafia especial per aquest so? Jo proposaria aquesta: *ł*,*Ł*. Per què no?

Hi ha llengües que tenen signes ortogràfics propis, com passa amb l'eñe de l'espanyol. De tota manera, aquesta escriptura té una llarga tradició (entre els escribans medievals era habitual posar una ratlla per damunt de les consonants per marcar una consonant doble) i a més aquesta grafia representa un so important com és el de l'eñe. Sembla com si, d'alguna manera, els normativitzadors del català s'hagueren esforçat per dotar al català d'algun tret particular i intransferible, un fet... diferencial!

Per altra banda, és veritat que m'he confòs amb el tema de la "bota". Per sort tenim instruments ortogr`fics que ens permeten no confondre una "bóta" d'una "bota". ¿Què seria de nosaltres sense ells?


----------



## Outsider

Hola.

He estado leyendo esta discusión interesante, pero no sé escribir catalán, así que pido permiso para hacerles una pregunta en español:

¿Hace cuánto tiempo se usa este grafema, "l·l", en catalán? 

Gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Outsider said:


> Hola.
> 
> He estado leyendo esta discusión interesante, pero no sé escribir catalán, así que pido permiso para hacerles una pregunta en español:
> 
> ¿Hace cuánto tiempo se usa este grafema, "l·l", en catalán?
> 
> Gracias.



He estat buscant en Internet i no he trobat gran cosa sobre la història de l'ela geminada. En Viquipèdia hi ha un article (link), on es diu entre altres coses que l'ela geminada no té cap tradició en la llengua catalana i que va ser inventada per Pompeu Fabra, la figura més destacada de  la normativització del català.


----------



## Outsider

Moltes gràcies, Cecilio.


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Geminar significa doblar fonèticament i tu ho fas cada dia una pila de vegades! Prova a dir _setmana_, per exemple. Aquesta paraula n'és un exemple clàssic: veuràs com dius _se*MM*ana_. Els italians, com apuntava abans, són els reis de la geminació, A*DD*IRITURA!



Gràcies, Traductora.


----------



## Lumia

Em disculpo d'entrada per la llargada del text, però crec que el tema s'ho val i vull respondre a les diverses coses que s'han dit.​ 
València (i substituïu València per qualsevol altra població de qualsevol dialecte) no és l'únic referent a l'hora d'establir la norma fonètica i la norma ortogràfica de l'estàndard; l'estàndard del català és, o si més no ho intenta tant com és possible, pluricèntric. 
Sobre l'absurditat o no de la norma, em remeto aquí al que sobre el tema diu Badia i Margarit (en un fragment on, més que més, parla de la ela geminada).​ 
La meva comparació de la ela geminada amb B/V era en el sentit de si aquests grafemes són necessaris o no i compliquen la vida a l'hora d'escriure, que és del que tractava el fil, no pel que es refereix al moment o la forma d'aparició en la llengua escrita. Exactament com la comparava amb la H.​ 
L'ús del punt volat per a discriminar sons en la confluència de dos grafemes existeix en d'altres llengües. En el cas de l'occità, per exemple, s'usa per indicar que en determinats mots els dígrafs NH i SH no representen un so palatal (en català representats per NY i (I)X) sinó que la H té un so aspirat (procedent de l'evolució [f]>). I tampoc no és un signe que s'hagi inventat modernament, té tradició d'ús des d'època antiga: per separar mots de forma habitual (en el cas dels romans) i posteriorment per a l'edició filològica de textos (separar mots que s'havien escrit de forma conjunta: _que·s_).​

En castellà no s'usa la ela geminada perquè el so geminat llatí s'ha simplificat i ha desaparegut. Ara bé, quan apareix aquest so en alguns parlars i mots molt concrets per evolució del grup _–rl–_ i els parlants volen reproduir-lo (generalment amb intenció humorística) es troben que no poden recórrer a LL sense més perquè aquest dígraf es reserva per al so palatal, amb la qual cosa opten o bé per usar un guionet, un punt entre les dues L o, ai las, un punt volat entre les dues eles, just com en català. És el cas que indicava la TraductoradelPobleSec de _Carlos_ pronunciat _Cal·los_ o _Cal·lo_. Quan fa anys, en una de les edicions de Gran Hermano, un dels concursants (Carlos, àlies _El Yoyas_, àlies _Cal·los de Hospitalé_) va aconseguir una certa popularitat també la va aconseguir la seva manera de pronunciar Carlos i els parlants es van trobar que no sabien exactament com transcriure-la; buscant a Internet _yoyas_ i _Cal·los_, _Cal.los_, _Cal-los_ queda clar que es van buscar la vida com van poder i van recórrer tant a l'ús del guionet entre les dues eles (en català s'havia usat prèviament a les normes de 1913), com a l'ús del punt (recurs que sovint és l'únic que ens queda en telèfons mòbils i algunes màquines d'escriure), com al punt volat. Si amb el decurs dels anys la pronúncia "cal·lista" triomfés i s'imposés en un bon nombre de parlants nadius del castellà, el grup _–rl–_ (_Carlos, Carla, parlamento_...) evolucionaria al so geminat i l'AALE hauria de decidir com resoldre el problema de la representació gràfica.​ 
Sobre l'autoria de Fabra, la proposta d'aquest autor era:​
LL per a la ela geminada, seguint l'escriptura original llatina i la que es manté en altres llengües com ara el francès o l'italià;
Ł (ela polonesa, crec que l'anomena així als textos que hi ha al llibre que MOLC va publicar amb documents filològics de Fabra, però el tinc a Vic i no el puc consultar per confirmar-ho) per al so palatal;
ŁY per al so palatal procedent de l'evolució dels grups C'L, G'L, LY, T'L i que en alguns dialectes (baleàric, per exemple) i parlars (parlar de la Plana de Vic) produeix la iodització;
L per al so alveolar.
Es va desestimar perquè semblava complicada i perquè suposava introduir un nou caràcter tipogràfic a les impremtes (Ł), amb el cost que això tenia. Van decidir usar un caràcter que ja existia, el punt volat. La decisió va ser, doncs, de tots els qui el 1913 formaven la Secció Filològica de l'IEC (excepte Guimerà, que va votar en contra a les normes), amb Mn. Alcover presidint.

Pel que fa a l'exemple que dónes d'ús de la Ł/ł, que com veus ja havia aparegut en el procés de normativització del català, tot i que per a d'altres usos, el so propi de la ela en català és molt més velar que el de la ela castellana, especialment en determinats contextos, com ara el final de mot; la pèrdua d'aquesta velarització és un tret característic d'alguns dialectes socials fortament influïts pel castellà, com ara el parlar bleda, caracteritzat per Lluís López del Castillo a _Llengua estàndard i nivells de llenguatge_ (també ho recull Bibiloni); per tant, en tot cas, el que caldria indicar en català és la desvelarització i no a l'inrevés, perquè és aquell el so nou i marcat. Però aquesta marca només té sentit en transcripció fonètica, perquè és un al·lòfon i no un fonema. I per als al·lòfons no s'usen grafies especials, només per als fonemes, que són distintius.​ 
La ela geminada representa, no un al·lòfon, sinó la pronunciació de dues eles; exactament com MM representa [mm] (no és el mateix _ema_ que _Emma_) i no un al·lòfon. Si el so palatal s'escrivís amb LY, per exemple, simplement escriuríem LL per representar la ela geminada, indicant que el que hi ha és una duplicació del so. Però això no desfaria la suposada complicació ortogràfica.​ 
http://femfum.com/PDF/ElaGeminada/PF_CF_323_391.pdf​ 
Aquí un reportatge del setmanari _Presència_ sobre la ela geminada i aquí una discussió on un dels participants parla també de l'avantatge d'un rastre etimològic com la ela geminada.​


----------



## Outsider

Lumia said:


> La ela geminada representa, no un al·lòfon, sinó la pronunciació de dues eles; exactament com MM representa [mm] (no és el mateix _ema_ que _Emma_) i no un al·lòfon. Si el so palatal s'escrivís amb LY, per exemple, simplement escriuríem LL per representar la ela geminada, indicant que el que hi ha és una duplicació del so. Però això no desfaria la suposada complicació ortogràfica.​


¿Hay pares mínimos que distingan la ele geminada de la simple?


----------



## Cecilio

Lumia, moltes gràcies per la llarga i completa exposició sobre el ttema de l'ela geminada. Després de llegir el que dius i haver mirat (no amb porofunditat) els molts doicuments que aportes (excepte un. el link del qual no ha funcionat), estic més convençut encara de l'absurd que és tenir una grafia com l'ela geminada en català, o almenys en l'estàndard valencià.

No em convencen els arguments dels seus defensors, entre ells alguns que fins i tot han llançat una campanya per defensar-la... Jo llançaria una campanya per desfer-me d'ella! Els arguments a favor de l'ela geminada són bàsicament etimològics. Badia Margarit ve a dir que el so d'aquesta grafia apenes existeix a tot l'àmbit catalanoparlant: diu que se sent en algunes paraules a les Illes, a Barcelona "és raríssima, a penes se sent" i a València, senzillament, NO EXISTEIX. Per tant, segons la tradició ortogràfica catalana imperant en el darrer segle, per fer una espècie d'homenatge a les antigues esplendors etimològiques s'ha de castigar a la població a aprendre una llista de paraules que per motius extravagants, i difícils d'entendre, s'han d'escriure amb una grafia no menys extravagant. I aquesta llista, segons alguns dels testimonis que Lamia aporta en la seua nutrida bibliografia, ha de ser apresa de memòria, no hi ha una altra opció. Apresa de memòria, com la famosa LLISTA DELS REIS GOTS.

Jo fa temps que estic convençut d'una cosa: les persones que van normativitzar el català en el darrer segle partien d'una premisa quasi existencial: qualsevol cosa que suposara una diferenciació del castellà calia recolçar-la. Si en castellà s'escriu "apenas", en català ha de ser "a penes". Exemples com aquests hi ha dotzenes, centenars. ¿Què millor que traure's de la mànega tot un grafema? ¿Què millor manera de ser 'diferent'?

Outsider fa una pregunta molt pertinent: ¿Hi ha algun aprell de termes on es veja que la fierència entre ela simple i ela geminada siga fonològica? A mi només se'm ve al cap un: "alè" i "al·lè" ( i segons com "hel·lè"). Però clar, els termes amb ela geminada són merament cultismes, la pròpia presència de l'ela geminada és marcadament artificial. 

Per altra banda, és cert que el punt volat ha sigut utilitzat d'una manera o altra al llarg de la història de l'escriptura, però vaja, la seua combinació en pla ela geminada és una simple invenció.

Els exemples sobre el tal "Cal·los" se m'escapen, em perd una mica. No sé què tenen a veure amb el que es tracta ací. ¿Quin sentit té parlar d'hipòtesis futures? ¿No tenim prou amb les fantasies etimològiques dels "pares" de la llengua catalana?


----------



## Lumia

Em sembla molt bé que segueixis creient que cal eliminar la ela geminada, el que no em sembla gens bé és que titllis l'etimologia de fantasia, d'extravagància i d'artificiositat. Dir això significa no tenir ni la més remota idea del que és l'etimologia. Ras i curt.​ 

L'estàndard, pel que fa a l'ortografia, és general a TOTA la llengua. Per tant, si en dialectes d'aquesta llengua el so ela geminada es manté clarament, no és una qüestió únicament etimològica (com insisteixes a dir) i sí també de cohesió interna de la llengua, com bé diu Badia i Margarit. ​ 

El qual, NO ve a dir que el so ela geminada apenes existeix a tot l'àmbit catalanoparlant. Diu que a les Illes se sent de manera popular i espontània en la pronunciació de diversos mots. Per què no diu molts? Evidentment perquè no són molts els que s'usen en la llengua habitual, la majoria són cultismes. No pretenguis interpretar de les paraules de Badia i Margarit que el so ela geminada, fins i tot a les Illes, és un fenomen purament residual, perquè no és el que ha dit, ni molt menys.​ 

Si per a tu les grafies etimològiques són qüestions marcadament artificials i fantasioses, endavant. M'agradaria, doncs, que fossis coherent amb aquest principi i advoquessis per l'eliminació de la H, de la G/J, de la B/V, etc., tant en català com en castellà i escrivissis a partir d'ara de forma fonètica; i el mateix per a l'anglès i el francès. No series el primer que ho fa ni l'últim. I que portessis aquesta campanya de simplificació ortogràfica per allunyar-se d'artificiositats etimològiques als fòrums en castellà, en francès i en anglès, és clar.

No es tracta d'aprendre una llista de paraules ni molt menys martiritzar ningú. Sincerament, no sé quins professors han tingut els qui diuen que la llista de paraules amb ela geminada ha de ser apresa de memòria, perquè la veritat és que no cal fer un esforç sobrehumà memoritzador. És tan simple com recordar algunes regles simples (quatre amb un grapat d'excepcions) i tenir una mica de cultura general de llatí. Exactament com el cas de la H, el de la G/J, el de la A/E, el de la O/U, el de la B/V... Tristament, és massa habitual la peresa mental entre els alumnes i recórrer a l'argument de la complicació en tot allò que s'allunya del castellà.​ 
Parteixes d'una premisa que t'és quasi existencial: la grafia castellana és la més adequada i tot el que se n'allunyi són ganes de diferenciar-se. Has pensat que probablement hi ha raons etimològiques i de tradició a la pròpia llengua per a l'escriptura d'una determinada manera quan aquesta difereix del castellà? En l'exemple que poses (_a penes_) es tracta de dos mots, com demostra el fet que hi ha la forma variant _amb penes_ en l'expressió _amb penes i treballs_; que el castellà hagi decidit escriure l'expressió com a un únic mot (com en el cas de _contigo_, _conmigo_, _consigo_), tot i deixar ben clar que procedeix de _a penas_, és cosa d'ells i de la seva tradició, simplement. I com aquest exemple, la majoria de les diferències entre totes dues llengües o entre català i francès (i entre francès i castellà, òbviament). Quan entre dues llengües romàniques hi ha diferències d'escriptura, no necessàriament la llengua amb més parlants és la que "té la raó", ni la que deixa de tenir-la.​ 
Tu no veuràs cap diferència fonològica entre un mot amb L i un amb L·L, però qualsevol parlant que mantingui el so ela geminada sentirà ben diferent, a més d'_alè_ i _al·lè_, que indicaves, _vila_ i _vil·la_, _Helena_ i _Hel·lena_ (són dos noms diferents, procedents d'arrels gregues diferents), _anular_ i _anul·lar_ o _Estela_ i _Estel·la_ (existeixen totes dues formes, l'una per via popular i l'altra per via culta), que se m'acudin ara.​ 
Finalment, els exemples amb _Cal·los_ els posava per demostrar que en castellà existeix el mateix problema de reproduir el so de la ela geminada quan es produeix, per l'ús que en aquesta llengua també es fa del dígraf LL per al so palatal. Simplement això. Sento si no he estat prou clara.​


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Jo fa temps que estic convençut d'una cosa: les persones que van normativitzar el català en el darrer segle partien d'una premisa quasi existencial: qualsevol cosa que suposara una diferenciació del castellà calia recolçar-la.



I tens alguna evidència que recolzi la teva hipòtesi, o estem parlant purament de fantasmades?


----------



## Cecilio

Lumia said:


> Em sembla molt bé que segueixis creient que cal eliminar la ela geminada, el que no em sembla gens bé és que titllis l'etimologia de fantasia, d'extravagància i d'artificiositat. Dir això significa no tenir ni la més remota idea del que és l'etimologia. Ras i curt.​
> 
> Jo no he dit en cap moment que l'etimologia siga una fantasia. El que sí he dit és que les ments pensants que van dissenyar la gramàtica i l'ortografia normativa del català tenien fantasies etimològiques. ras i curt.​
> 
> 
> L'estàndard, pel que fa a l'ortografia, és general a TOTA la llengua. Per tant, si en dialectes d'aquesta llengua el so ela geminada es manté clarament, no és una qüestió únicament etimològica (com insisteixes a dir) i sí també de cohesió interna de la llengua, com bé diu Badia i Margarit. ​
> Hi ha persones per a les quals les normes gramaticals, l'ortografia i la unitat de la llengua són veritats sagrades o dogmes de fe. Jo no ho veig tan clar. Estic d'acord amb la unitat de la llengua però això no és una 'patente de corso'. Crec sincerament que el purisme dogmàtic no és precisament el millor camí per a mantenir una llengua viva.
> 
> El qual, NO ve a dir que el so ela geminada apenes existeix a tot l'àmbit catalanoparlant. Diu que a les Illes se sent de manera popular i espontània en la pronunciació de diversos mots. Per què no diu molts? Evidentment perquè no són molts els que s'usen en la llengua habitual, la majoria són cultismes. No pretenguis interpretar de les paraules de Badia i Margarit que el so ela geminada, fins i tot a les Illes, és un fenomen purament residual, perquè no és el que ha dit, ni molt menys.​
> Jo vaig llegir el text de Badia i Margarit i està molt clar el que diu. Tal com jo ho entenc, a les Illes existeixen paraules com "al·lot" i altres, amb geminació, i a la resta del territori hi ha ben poca cosa. No sé, sembla com si per un "al·lot" o una "al·lota" s'haja d'inventar tot un capítol de l'ortografia catana.​
> 
> 
> Si per a tu les grafies etimològiques són qüestions marcadament artificials i fantasioses, endavant. M'agradaria, doncs, que fossis coherent amb aquest principi i advoquessis per l'eliminació de la H, de la G/J, de la B/V, etc., tant en català com en castellà i escrivissis a partir d'ara de forma fonètica; i el mateix per a l'anglès i el francès. No series el primer que ho fa ni l'últim. I que portessis aquesta campanya de simplificació ortogràfica per allunyar-se d'artificiositats etimològiques als fòrums en castellà, en francès i en anglès, és clar.
> 
> No es tracta d'aprendre una llista de paraules ni molt menys martiritzar ningú. Sincerament, no sé quins professors han tingut els qui diuen que la llista de paraules amb ela geminada ha de ser apresa de memòria, perquè la veritat és que no cal fer un esforç sobrehumà memoritzador. És tan simple com recordar algunes regles simples (quatre amb un grapat d'excepcions) i tenir una mica de cultura general de llatí. Exactament com el cas de la H, el de la G/J, el de la A/E, el de la O/U, el de la B/V... Tristament, és massa habitual la peresa mental entre els alumnes i recórrer a l'argument de la complicació en tot allò que s'allunya del castellà.​
> Comparar la qüestió de la b/v, etc. amb la qüestió de l'ela geminada és com comparar un elefant i un motocarro. Sí, crec firmement que l'ela geminada és d'un grau d'artificiositat molt més elevat que qualsevol altra qüestió ortogràfica, entre altres coses perquè ÉS UN INVENT, UNA GRAFIA QUE ALGÚ ES VA INVENTAR FA MENYS DE 100 ANYS. Ja sé que les llengües estan plenes d'incongruències de tota mena en els seus sistemes escrits, però ¿de què serveix afegir coses que són, ja d'entrada, una extravagància més? Dius que amb una mica de cultura general en llatí la qüestió de l'ela geminada es simplifica. Jo tinc aquesta cultura i no tinc cap problema en entendre la qüestió. Peró ELS SISTEMES ORTOGRÀFICS ESTAN PENSATS PER A TOTS, NO PER A UNA ÈLITE DE PERSONES QUE SABEN COSES DE LINGÜÍSTICA O DE LLATÍ.​
> Parteixes d'una premisa que t'és quasi existencial: la grafia castellana és la més adequada i tot el que se n'allunyi són ganes de diferenciar-se.​
> Això no és cert. Jo mai he dit ni he pensat això. Si us plau, llegeix bé el que jo he escrit. No puc acceptar que se m'acuse de coses absurdes.​
> Tu no veuràs cap diferència fonològica entre un mot amb L i un amb L·L, però qualsevol parlant que mantingui el so ela geminada sentirà ben diferent, a més d'_alè_ i _al·lè_, que indicaves, _vila_ i _vil·la_, _Helena_ i _Hel·lena_ (són dos noms diferents, procedents d'arrels gregues diferents), _anular_ i _anul·lar_ o _Estela_ i _Estel·la_ (existeixen totes dues formes, l'una per via popular i l'altra per via culta), que se m'acudin ara.​
> En fi, no conec ningú que sàpiga diferenciar aquestes paraules, tret d'algun expert en lingüística, o algun jugador d'scrabble.​
> 
> Finalment, els exemples amb _Cal·los_ els posava per demostrar que en castellà existeix el mateix problema de reproduir el so de la ela geminada quan es produeix, per l'ús que en aquesta llengua també es fa del dígraf LL per al so palatal. Simplement això. Sento si no he estat prou clara.​


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> I tens alguna evidència que recolzi la teva hipòtesi, o estem parlant purament de fantasmades?


 
Potser és una fantasmada, però vaja, ja que ho preguntes et diré que les meues conjectures estan basades en les meues experiències personals: lectures, converses, llargues estades a diferents indrets catalanoparlants, etc. Aprenc molt més de la gent del carrer que de quatre dogmàtics de la gramàtica, t'ho assegure. I d'aquests n'he conegut uns quants.


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Potser és una fantasmada, però vaja, ja que ho preguntes et diré que les meues conjectures estan basades en les meues experiències personals: lectures, converses, llargues estades a diferents indrets catalanoparlants, etc. Aprenc molt més de la gent del carrer que de quatre dogmàtics de la gramàtica, t'ho assegure. I d'aquests n'he conegut uns quants.



Em referia al teu judici d'intencions sobre la gent que es va "inventar" la ela geminada. Vull dir, ja entenc que es poden aprendre moltes coses parlant amb la gent, però aquesta en concret no. A no ser que hagis parlat amb ells directament, la qual cosa tindria mèrit ja que fa temps que són morts i enterrats.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Comparar la qüestió de la b/v, etc. amb la qüestió de l'ela geminada és com comparar un elefant i un motocarro. Sí, crec firmement que l'ela geminada és d'un grau d'artificiositat molt més elevat que qualsevol altra qüestió ortogràfica, entre altres coses perquè ÉS UN INVENT, UNA GRAFIA QUE ALGÚ ES VA INVENTAR FA MENYS DE 100 ANYS. Ja sé que les llengües estan plenes d'incongruències de tota mena en els seus sistemes escrits, però ¿de què serveix afegir coses que són, ja d'entrada, una extravagància més? Dius que amb una mica de cultura general en llatí la qüestió de l'ela geminada es simplifica. Jo tinc aquesta cultura i no tinc cap problema en entendre la qüestió. Peró ELS SISTEMES ORTOGRÀFICS ESTAN PENSATS PER A TOTS, NO PER A UNA ÈLITE DE PERSONES QUE SABEN COSES DE LINGÜÍSTICA O DE LLATÍ.

Ostres, Cecilio, però si tu mateix ho dius, que *totes les qüestions ortogràfiques són una artificiositat*. Aquesta n'és una més i ja he comentat anteriorment que, personalment i molt humilment, no la trobo gratuïta. Em costaria molt escriure paraules com ara  _alucinògen_, _rebelia_, _beligerància_, _colegi_ o _alota_  (i és que una _alota_... no seria una ala gran com la d'algun ocellot enorme?)

A més, a la llarga,* un possible canvi de grafia podria afectar la parla de molta gent*, sobretot dels illencs. Si els nins i les nines de les illes, en aprendre a llegir, no troben aquest "fet diferencial" que deies... Què? Quina gran pèrdua, senyor! 

Ja ho veus, company, en aquesta qüestió no naveguem pel mateix mar 

PD: No he pogut fer el "quote" perquè el missatge d'en Cecilio, de color blau, era en una altra cita.


----------



## jester.

Pido disculpas por no escribir en catalán pero quisiera comentar una cosita.

A mí no me gustaría que abolierais la ela geminada ya que es una letra muy bonita y única. Es algo que yo percibo como típicamente catalán. Entonces si se aboliese esta letra se aboliría algo que hace que vuestra lengua sea única y especial y algo que la distinga de otros idiomas. Sería de verdad una pena ver desaparecer la ela geminada.


----------



## jmx

Lumia said:


> Sobre l'absurditat o no de la norma, em remeto aquí al que sobre el tema diu Badia i Margarit (en un fragment on, més que més, parla de la ela geminada).


El fragment és aquest:





> Un darrer exemple: la l·l (ela geminada): 1) A Mallorca se sent, popular i espontània, en la pronunciació de diversos mots; 2) A Barcelona és raríssima, pràcticament inexistent; 3) A València, inexistent del tot. Atès que ningú no ens llevarà el dret a pronunciar com ens surt espontàniament, articularem, segons els llocs i les persones, l·l o l. Però escriurem indefectiblement l·l, *d'acord amb l'etimologia*, perquè així ho tenim convingut i perquè així ens sentim part d'un conjunt lingüístic coherent.


Ficant-me de nou on no em criden, això que vol dir? 
Vol dir que com que el so existeix (minoritariament), agafo i afageixo a uns quants mots més la grafia, amb l'excusa que correspon amb l'arrel llatina? Vol dir que la gent està començant a pronunciar amb geminació paraules que abans de Fabra mai i enlloc s'havien pronunciat d'aquesta manera? (veure post #2).


----------



## ampurdan

Les següents afirmacions són innecessàries per resoldre la qüestió d'aquest fil i pertanyen al tema d'una discussió de naturalesa molt diferent a la merament lingüística:



Cecilio said:


> Jo fa temps que estic convençut d'una cosa: les persones que van normativitzar el català en el darrer segle partien d'una premisa quasi existencial: qualsevol cosa que suposara una diferenciació del castellà calia recolçar-la.


 



Lumia said:


> Parteixes d'una premisa que t'és quasi existencial: la grafia castellana és la més adequada i tot el que se n'allunyi són ganes de diferenciar-se.


 
Per favor, no continueu la discussió per aquest camí.

ampurdan (moderador)


----------



## ivanovic77

Jo sí la trobo necessària. Els trets arcaïtzants de l'ortografia, per bé que requereixen més esforç memorístic, són útils a l'hora d'aprendre altres llengües romàniques, com ara el francès o l'italià. També l'anglès. D'altra banda, prendre el castellà com a referència és inevitable. El castellà és potser la llengua romànica amb una ortografia més simplificada i fonèticament coherent. I tot i així, la quantitat de faltes d'ortografia dels castellanoparlants és tan gran com la dels angloparlants o la dels francoparlants. Això ho dic perquè, els defensors d'una ortografia simplificada i fonològica, acostumen a aduir que això facilitaria les coses i evitaria faltes d'ortografia. La realitat, però, és ben diferent. Com més simple és l'ortografia d'una llengua, més ganduls són aquells que l'han d'escriure. Una ortografia simple fomenta mentalitats simples i memòries febles.

A mi, la veritat, em va anar molt bé aprendre a l'escola que _il·lustrar _s'escrivia amb ela geminada, perquè avui dia, quan he d'escriure en anglès _to illustrate_, no m'ho penso dues vegades i ho escric amb dues eles. Aquesta comoditat potser no la tenen els castellanoparlants, que hauran de fer un esforç memorístic addicional (per cert, addicional s'escriu amb dues "d", i suggerència amb dues "g", i tampoc es pronuncien, què n'opines d'això, Cecilio?).

En resum, que sí; la ela geminada em sembla necessària. I a més a més, també em sembla bonica.


----------



## Outsider

En francés, la ele geminada "ll" se puede pronunciar de dos maneras distintas, como "l" ("e*ll*es") o como "y" ("fami*ll*e"). Esto cambia según las palabras y su historia, pero la ortografía francesa no distingue los dos valores fonéticos del dígrafo. Aunque no esté seguro, creo que no hay pares mínimos para ellos; ocurren en distribución complementaria.


----------



## Cecilio

ivanovic77 said:


> Jo sí la trobo necessària. Els trets arcaïtzants de l'ortografia, per bé que requereixen més esforç memorístic, són útils a l'hora d'aprendre altres llengües romàniques, com ara el francès o l'italià. També l'anglès. D'altra banda, prendre el castellà com a referència és inevitable. El castellà és potser la llengua romànica amb una ortografia més simplificada i fonèticament coherent. I tot i així, la quantitat de faltes d'ortografia dels castellanoparlants és tan gran com la dels angloparlants o la dels francoparlants. Això ho dic perquè, els defensors d'una ortografia simplificada i fonològica, acostumen a aduir que això facilitaria les coses i evitaria faltes d'ortografia. La realitat, però, és ben diferent. Com més simple és l'ortografia d'una llengua, més ganduls són aquells que l'han d'escriure. Una ortografia simple fomenta mentalitats simples i memòries febles.
> 
> A mi, la veritat, em va anar molt bé aprendre a l'escola que _il·lustrar _s'escrivia amb ela geminada, perquè avui dia, quan he d'escriure en anglès _to illustrate_, no m'ho penso dues vegades i ho escric amb dues eles. Aquesta comoditat potser no la tenen els castellanoparlants, que hauran de fer un esforç memorístic addicional (per cert, addicional s'escriu amb dues "d", i suggerència amb dues "g", i tampoc es pronuncien, què n'opines d'això, Cecilio?).
> 
> En resum, que sí; la ela geminada em sembla necessària. I a més a més, també em sembla bonica.



A mi l'ela geminada no em sembla bonica, em sembla una càrrega innecessària.

Dius que utilitzar l'ela geminada t'ajuda a l'hora d'escriure millor l'anglès. Això em passa a mi amb les esses dobles. A la zona on jo visc no distingim entre essa sonora i essa sorda, i el fet de saber com s'escriuen paraules angleses com ara "pass" o "discussion" m'ha ajudat molt a aclarir-me en català. És cert que els sistemes ortogràfioques de les llengües veïnes tenen coses en comú que ajuden a la inter-inteligibilitat entre una i altra, i aò és positiu. En alguns casos hi ha llenües en què s'ha optat per solucions molt radicals, com ara l'italià, on pràcticament ha desaparegut la lletra "h" i s'escriuen coses com "istoria", etc. El que no veig clar és qiuna pot ser l'aportació d'una lletra com l'ela geminada, exclusiva del català. En alguns casos pot ajudar a mantenir certa coherència amb les nostres llengües veïnes, romàniques (portugués, francés, etc. ) o semiromàniques (anglès), però crec que trobaríem moltíssims casos en els quals aquesta possible ajuda no és per a tant. Si posem en la balança els avantatges i els desavantatges de manetenir una grafia com l'ela geminada jo ho veig clar: no hi ha prous motius per mantenir-la. Ja tenim bastants complicacions sense aquesta grafia artificialment creada fa menys d'un segle.

Les dobles "d" i les dobles "g" tinc tendència a no escriure-les, de la mateixa manera que escric "anglés" amb accent tancat i fa poc he decidit no utilitzar les eles geminades. Sóc una mica insubmís ortogràficament. No ho faig per capritx. Crec que en el cas del valencià hi ha certes "normes" ortogràfiques que s'haurien de relaxar. La llengua escrita estàndard està molt allunyada del llenguatge real que es parla a les comarques valencianes.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo normalment no pronuncio la majoria d'eles geminades com a tals (tampoc la "dd" d'addicional, però sí la "-gg-" de suggerència). He anat fent consultes a l'Alcover-Moll, i veig que, segons aquest diccionari, les paraules amb "l·l" se solen pronunciar geminades a Barcelona i Palma i com una ela simple a València. Crec que la geminació de les eles s'ha perdut molt en la parla relaxada aquí.

Aquest diccionari recull molts exemples d'ela geminada d'autors anteriors al segle XX, de manera que no sembla que això hagi estat un invent purament fabrià. En tot cas, el que sí que sembla que no existeix tant en la tradició comuna és l'ús de la "l" simple com a tal en aquestes paraules. En el _Tirant_ s'escriu "excellent", "illusions", per exemple. Tot i que hi ha casos en què tradicionalment no s'ha escrit ("pàl·lid", que sembla que tradicionalment s'escrivia "pàlid", perquè es pronunciava així), però per raons etimològiques ("pallidus") s'ha optat per introduir-la. Altres, en què tradicionalment s'escrivia doble ela (millers), ara s'escriu ela simple (milers), cosa que em sembla una mica arbitrària, però potser hi ha alguna raó que se m'escapa.

El punt volat de l'ela geminada va ser una opció per diferenciar el so "ll" del so "l·l", en part, i en part també una opció etimològica. Avui, a Catalunya normalment s'ensenya que la "l·l" es pronuncia com una ela normal (mireu la pàgina del "és a dir").

Jo confesso que les eles geminades no són el meu punt fort, em passo la vida dubtant cada cop que haig d'escriure segons quina paraula, que potser em resultaria més fàcil escriure sempre "ela", que potser hagués estat més estètic i pràctic deixar la "ll" com en molts altres idiomes, però em sembla que ara ja ha estat establert i no ens podem passar la vida reformant l'ortografia. Això l'únic que fa es crear confusió. Prefereixo tenir unes normes establertes. Això sí, quant més sistemàtiques millor (sense excepcions de les excepcions i demés). 

A mi, com a singularitat nostra, com deia el jester, ja m'està bé i com l'ivanovic, no crec que la llengua escrita s'hagi de plegar sempre als requeriments de la pronunciació. Crec que són dues coses molt relacionades però diferents. Si la llengua escrita es manté molt enganxada a la pronunciació, sempre serà la pronunciació d'un lloc concret i els d'un altre lloc es queixaran per la discriminació i, amb el temps, aniran sortint nous canvis de pronunciació i caldrà adaptar cada canvi a la norma, produint confusió ortogràfica, cosa que dificulta molt més l'aprenentatge d'un idioma.

Tinguem una llengua escrita amb un cert grau "d'artificiositat" (si es que es pot considerar l'etimologia com una artificiositat). Si més no, la dificultat ortogràfica servirà per a què algú es pugui sentir satisfet amb la meva gratitud per haver-me corregit els meus errors i, a més, em pensaré que és una persona llegida i curosa.


----------



## Cecilio

La pronunciació d'una ela doble o geminada es manté a València de manera molt limitada en alguns mots, per exemple el verb _vetlar_ o en l'extranyíssim topònim _Novetlè_, un poble a prop de Xàtiva (extranyíssim per la grafia "tl" i per la "e" oberta final; en realitat però el grup "tl" d'aquest topònim 
se sol pronunciar hui en dia com e "l" simple).

Per altra banda, pensar que la llengua de qui va escriure el Tirant, o qualsevol altre clàssic, era la llengua que parlava la gent corrent és un típic error, un greu error que solen cometre els lingüistes. Qualsevol argument basat en els "clàssics" s'ha d'agarrar amb cautela.


----------



## ampurdan

Les cites del _Tirant _no les he posat com a exemple de la llengua que parlava la gent corrent en aquella època (cosa que reconec desconèixer completament). Ho he dit per fer veure que l'invent només es limita al "punt volat", perquè abans ja existia la doble ela, i aquest invent sembla que ja s'havia fet abans de Fabra.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

D'entrada haig de dir-vos que le meu interés lingüistic és com entreteniment de jubilat, no de formació.

En Gabriel García Márquez quan va recollir el premi Nobel va dir: *"entre la v de vaca y la b de burro una de las dos sobra"*

Si no estic mal informat a l'italià han suprimit la *h* inicial.

En una visita cultural guiada per Euskadi, un català li va preguntar (en castellà) a un euskaldun, si en el seu idioma probunciaven tal com escrivien, ens va dir que si.

Per mi defensaré millor el nostre idioma, responent sempre en català quan un desconegut se m'adreça pel carrer en castellà aquí a Catalunya.

L'idioma és viu, i per a mi normalitzar ve de normal, que també vol dir freqüent i ordinari.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> La llengua escrita estàndard està molt allunyada del llenguatge real que es parla a les comarques valencianes.



Suposo que igual d'allunyada que el llenguatge "real" que es parla a les comarques de Barcelona i Girona, on no hi ha distinció entre "a" i "e" àtones, la "o"  escrita àtona es pronuncia "u", un munt de "t" i "r" en diverses posicions que no es pronuncien en absolut, per posar uns exemples.



> Les dobles "d" i les dobles "g" tinc tendència a no escriure-les, de la mateixa manera que escric "anglés" amb accent tancat i fa poc he decidit no utilitzar les eles geminades. Sóc una mica insubmís ortogràficament.



I suposo que si parlessis andalús series igual de insubmís i escriuries "mejó" en lloc de "mejor" i "ecusha" en lloc de "escucha", oi?


----------



## ivanovic77

La insubmissió ortogràfica del Cecilio només s'enten si hi ha una motivació política al darrere. Lingüísticament no la trobo justificada, perquè com bé assenyala l'ernest, el català oriental tampoc es pronuncia igual que s'escriu. 

Ara bé, si em dius: "Oh, és que quan teclejo, em costa un ou posar la ela geminada, perquè he de prémer "*L*", després *majúscula + 3*, i després una altra"*L*", i això entorpeix el fluxe de l'escriptura mecanogràfica", doncs en això estaria cent per cent d'acord amb tu, però aquest problema no és degut al senyor Pompeu Fabra, sinó a la disposició de les tecles en els teclats que es venen a Espanya. Si el català no fos una llengua minoritària i tinguéssim un mercat propi diferent del castellanoparlant, els teclats que compraríem a les botigues tindrien una tecla "*L·*" just en el lloc on és la "*Ñ*". I ningú trobaria que la ela geminada fos tan emprenyadora d'escriure. Per exemple, jo quan escric català a mà, no tinc cap problema. El que m'emprenya és haver-la d'escriure en aquests teclats 'hispanocèntrics'.


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> I suposo que si parlessis andalús series igual de insubmís i escriuries "mejó" en lloc de "mejor" i "ecusha" en lloc de "escucha", oi?



De discussions d'aquesta mena ja n'he tingudes bastants al fòrum d'espanyol. No em convencen aquestes reduccions a l'absurd. Crec que els arguments que utilitze són seriosos i coherents, no hi ha cap plantejament del tipus "que qualsevol escriga com li done la gana". Però en fi, què hi farem?



ivanovic77 said:


> La insubmissió ortogràfica del Cecilio només s'enten si hi ha una motivació política al darrere. Lingüísticament no la trobo justificada, perquè com bé assenyala l'ernest, el català oriental tampoc es pronuncia igual que s'escriu.



Evidentment la política es filtra pertot arreu, i molt particularment en les qüestions polítiques. En el fons d'aquest debat, és cert, està la qüestió de la unitat de la llengua. Dir que el català i el valencià són la mateixa llengua sembla un fet bastant evident i coherent, però no és una veritat absoluta ni un dogma de fe, ni res que no es puga matitzar, ni res que ens permeta tenir una "patente de corso". Existeix unitat de llengua però fins  acert punt. El valencià i el català (i el mallorquí, etc.) tenen importantíssimes diferències, no ho oblidem. Importantíssimes diferències. Per altra banda, l'escriptura de les vocals àtones no és en absolut una concessió als valencians, és simplement una mostra de coherència ortogràfica amb les altres llengües romàniques, un tema del qual ja hem parlat. Encara no entenc què hi pot haver de coherent en mantenir una cosa tan extravagant com és l'ela geminada. Realment em costa comprendre-ho. No sé per què als escolars valencians se'ls fa passar pel suplici d'aprendre una cosa per a mi supèrflua. Hi ha coses millors que fer en aquesta vida.


----------



## Mph redux

He seguit el debat i la meva posició està amb els "_fabristes_". 
Reconec que, com alguns han puntualitzat també, hi ha un toc romàntic en el tema de la ela. 
Tot i això, la meva posició està al costat de qui hi entén de veritat, els filòlegs. S'ha explicat la raó per la qual es va decidir _inventar_ aquesta grafia i hi estic d'acord. Té sentit. 

salut


----------



## ivanovic77

Cecilio said:


> Per altra banda, l'escriptura de les vocals àtones no és en absolut una concessió als valencians, és simplement una mostra de coherència ortogràfica amb les altres llengües romàniques, un tema del qual ja hem parlat.


 
Però és que l'escriptura de la ela geminada tampoc és una concessió als catalans! La ela geminada *no es pronuncia* en el català col·loquial de Catalunya, i com ja ha dit abans l'ampurdan, fins i tot la Corporació Catalana de Mitjans Audiovisuals recomana que la ela geminada es pronunciï com si fos una ela simple, com pots veure aquí, ja que així la pronuncia la gent al carrer.

Aquesta mania de geminar les eles en el català oral només l'he sentida en alguns periodistes o professors que són molt conscients de la grafia catalana de les paraules i volen fer-ne una demostració oral, cosa que a mi sempre m'ha semblat artificiosa i petulant. Els catalans de tota la vida, com per exemple els meus avis, que no van aprendre català a l'escola i, tot i així, conserven una fonètica que ja m'agradaria a mi, no han geminat mai les eles quan parlen. Ni pronuncien la doble "g" de suggerència. Aquestes artificiositats fonètiques només ens passen pel cap a aquells que hem estudiat català i sabem com s'escriu. 

Val a dir que parlo de Barcelona ciutat, no puc parlar d'altres contrades de Catalunya o de les Illes Balears.


----------



## Tige

Vaig a intentar defensar alguns aspectes del plantejament de Cecilio sense caure en la politització del fil (i si no ho aconsegueixo, Ampurdan, entendré perfectament que facis el que has de fer). Més enllà de la ela, en el que diu Cecilio hi veig coses que també he pensat moltes vegades.

Primer haig de dir que no tinc formació lingüística més enllà de la de l’institut. Sé que al fòrum hi ha gent que en té molta, i la barreja la trobo especialment enriquidora. Partint de la ignorància respecte als mecanismes pels quals es van fer les normes, però també de l’estima per la llengua que parlo, no puc deixar de notar unes quantes arbitrarietats en el que es considera correcte i incorrecte (ho heu dit també a diferents _posts_), i fot una mica quan les arbitrarietats afecten al parlar propi. 

Pels motius que fos, molta gent ens vam quedar una mica fora de les normes (jo al menys penso que el parlar nord-occidental està infra-representat a les normes del català estàndard, igual que a Cecilio li passa amb el valencià). I no ho dic des d’un plantejament polític o acadèmic, sinó quotidià i pràctic, perquè trobo que no puc aproximar la meua manera de parlar a la manera d’escriure en la mateixa mida que ho pot fer una persona de la costa, per exemple (i no em refereixo a la pronunciació o als exemples que posa l’Ernest, sinó a exemples com l’article masculí “lo” o moltes de les terminacions dels verbs que es diuen aquesta zona i que són considerades incorrectes). Per mi, aquesta llunyania entre les normes i la gent – que crec que en definitiva és del que parla Cecilio – o la lectura acrítica de les normes, no beneficien gens al català. 
Per això trobo que un tema com el d’aquest fil no hauria de provocar tanta resistència… És interessant saber tota la història etimològica de la l·l, però a mi personalment no m’importa pensar “què passaria si…” amb altres propostes ortogràfiques o gramaticals… Especialment si tenim en compte que no tenim cap possibilitatd de canviar les normes per molt que parlem; com a molt podríem aportar idees per mantenir-li la vida a la llengua...
Espero no haver dit barbaritats massa grosses… Salutacions a tothom!


----------



## ernest_

> Crec que els arguments que utilitze són seriosos i coherents, no hi ha cap plantejament del tipus "que qualsevol escriga com li done la gana". Però en fi, què hi farem?


Perdona si no t'he entès bé, havia entès que et declaraves "insubmís" en qüestió d'ortografia. Si això no vol dir que escrius com et dóna la gana, ja m'explicaràs què vol dir. I l'únic que em preguntava és si aquesta actitud la mantens amb tota la ortografia, o només amb la valenciana.


----------



## xupxup

Primer que res dir que jo estic (bàsicament) d'acord amb això d'eliminar la l·l. La meva pregunta, Cecilio, és per tu:
Estaries d'acord a substituir la grafia de la l·l per la tl, com a vetlar, i escriure coses com ara itlegal, tranquitla, etc.? o trobes millor prescindir totalment d'aquesta grafia i escriure en tots els casos una sola l. I també en els casos que el mallorquí pronuncia clarament amb ela geminada? Convindria mantenir al·lot, o podríem escriure atlot, o hauríem d'escriue alot? 
No és una pregunta amb segones, eh? Que quedi clar. Ho pregunto perquè no m'ha quedat clar quina solució proposes.

I encara, què penseu de la ç. Perquè aquí ningú diu res, però la ç sí que no té sentit en la pronunciació. Suposo que només hi deu haver raons històriques per tenir la ç.


----------



## Cecilio

ernest_ said:


> Perdona si no t'he entès bé, havia entès que et declaraves "insubmís" en qüestió d'ortografia. Si això no vol dir que escrius com et dóna la gana, ja m'explicaràs què vol dir. I l'únic que em preguntava és si aquesta actitud la mantens amb tota la ortografia, o només amb la valenciana.



En realitat és més simple. la meua insubmissió té a veure amb el meu dret a opinar. No tinc per què acceptar imposicions de cap mena. Tinc importantíssims dubtes sobre moltes coses que tenen a veure amb el català com a llengua i la seua escriptura. Abans es comentava si podia haver-hi un component polític en tot això. Jo crec que també hi ha un component estadístic. Els ultradefensors de la ultracatalanitat trascendent i unitària necessiten uniformitat, els encanten els parlants comptats en milions, els encanta que el català siga el més uniforme possible perquè així es pot presentar com una llengua forta, amb molts parlants. A mi personalment tot això m'importa ben poc. Ho torne a dir: la unitat de l'ortografia catalana està basada en un concepte discutible (o debatible): el de la unitat de la llengua catalana. No ho oblidem. No és un tema menor. No es pot defugir.



xupxup said:


> Primer que res dir que jo estic (bàsicament) d'acord amb això d'eliminar la l·l. La meva pregunta, Cecilio, és per tu:
> Estaries d'acord a substituir la grafia de la l·l per la tl, com a vetlar, i escriure coses com ara itlegal, tranquitla, etc.? o trobes millor prescindir totalment d'aquesta grafia i escriure en tots els casos una sola l. I també en els casos que el mallorquí pronuncia clarament amb ela geminada? Convindria mantenir al·lot, o podríem escriure atlot, o hauríem d'escriue alot?



La meua proposta de moment es limita a la simple desaparició de l'ela geminada, que passaria a escriure's només amb una ela. Mantindria la "tl" en els casos que esmentes. pel que fa al famós "al·lot", realment m'importa ben poc com s'escriga. Aquesta paraula em resulta completament aliena.


----------



## ampurdan

Aquest comentari no té cabuda en aquest fòrum:



ivanovic77 said:


> El que m'emprenya és haver-la d'escriure en aquests teclats 'hispanocèntrics'.


 
Respecte als següents comentaris:
 


ivanovic77 said:


> La insubmissió ortogràfica del Cecilio només s'enten si hi ha una motivació política al darrere. Lingüísticament no la trobo justificada, perquè com bé assenyala l'ernest, el català oriental tampoc es pronuncia igual que s'escriu.


 


Cecilio said:


> Evidentment la política es filtra pertot arreu, i molt particularment en les qüestions polítiques. En el fons d'aquest debat, és cert, està la qüestió de la unitat de la llengua.


 
Les motivacions últimes de cadascú poden ser polítiques, però això no farà que les raons lingüístiques per recolzar o rebutjar l'ús d'una grafia siguin més o menys vàlides, que és el que es debat aquí. Prego que ens cenyim a la discussió lingüística.


----------



## xupxup

> pel que fa al famós "al·lot", realment m'importa ben poc com s'escriga. Aquesta paraula em resulta completament aliena.



Cecilio, em sap greu que t'enfadis i perdis les formes. Pensava que la teva proposta anava dirigida al conjunt més ampli de catalanoparlants, no només als valencians. Si no t'importa com hem d'escriure al·lot, entendràs que a molta gent tampoc ens importi gaire la teva proposta.


----------



## ivanovic77

Cecilio said:
			
		

> La meua proposta de moment es limita a la simple desaparició de l'ela geminada, que passaria a escriure's només amb una ela.


 
Però si comencem a eliminar la ela geminada, també hauríem d'eliminar moltes més coses. Per exemple, si a mi ara m'implantessin la mentalitat del company Cecilio, _cumansaria a ascriura d'akesta manera. I atansió, axigeixu als sagüents canvis a l'urtugrafia catalana:_

_1. La dasaparició da las lletras "u" i "s" an la paraula "aque*s*t", ka s'hauria d'ascriura axí: "aket", ja ka és axí com as prununcia a la majó part da Catalunya._

_2. Dasaparició da la lletra "i" an paraules com "caixa", "faixa" o "així", parca a Catalunya akesta "i" no la prununciem, i auriam d'escriura-les axí: "caxa", "faxa" o "axí", o milló ancara: "casha", "fasha" i "ashí", d'akesta manera els anglesos ans antandrian milló._

I així amb tantes altres coses...

I ara em diràs: "no facis bromes estúpides, perquè no és el mateix". Doncs francament, no veig la diferència. Estàs proposant eliminar la ela geminada perquè no es pronuncia a València, i ja et diuen que tampoc es pronuncia a Catalunya, però que es manté per raons etimològiques, igual que s'escriu "història" i no "istòria". Per tant, per què la vols eliminar? Només perquè no es pronuncia? Doncs llavors hauríem d'eliminar moltes més coses, començant per la "h" muda. La veritat, no t'entenc, i he llegit tots els teus posts. 

Digues que no estàs d'acord amb la unitat lingüística del català, que és la raó veritable per la qual menysprees la ela geminada, i que per tu el valencià és una llengua que mereix unes regles ortogràfiques diferents, i podrem debatre-ho una i mil vegades com ja s'ha fet arreu. 

Ara, que la ela geminada és una molèstia mecanogràficament parlant? Et dono tota la raó. Per tant, jo no reivindico l'eliminació de la ela geminada, sinó la inclusió del caràcter "*L·*", amb la corresponent tecla, a tots els teclats que es venguin a l'estat espanyol i a l'estat francès!


----------



## chics

No sé per que li tens tanta mania, Cecilio. A la majoria de territoris no distingim el so de la *b* i la *v* i mai no he sentit seriosament que algú proposés suprimir la *v*. O la *h*, que ningú no pronuncia. Tampoc tenim una grafia específica per la neutra...

El català és una llengua que s'escriu gairebé com es pronuncia i és molt pràctic. Però em sembla que no és una cosa imperativa i que hagi de pesar més que cap altra cosa en la nostra gramàtica. Hi ha també una història, uns costums... a mi s'em faria molt extrany ara canviar les *c* que sonen com *s* per *s*, o suprimir les *l·l*, i no veig que aportés en contrapartida res.

D'altra banda, com dèia la TPS, a Barcelona la* l·l* es pronuncia. De fet sovint fem les *l* simples ja una mica massa marcades, i les* l·l* massa relaxades, de manera que sonen molt semblantes o iguals; però penso que a la ment de cadascú fem la diferència. I de vegades quan en realitat escrivim una *l*, per exemple, molts nois escriuen erròniament _mol·lècula_ perquè en realitat és així com ho pronuncien. 

D'altra banda, aquí que hi ha molts foranis, també hi ha força gent castellanoparlant d'origen (directament, o ben catalans, però que els seus pares o avis no èren, tot i que els han ensenyat català desde petits) que no distingeix les *s* sordes de les sonores, ni les *e* obertes de les tancades, ja ni parlo de les *o*... i estic segura de que no se'ls passa pel cap canviar la grafia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ivanovic77 said:


> Ara bé, si em dius: "Oh, és que quan teclejo, em costa un ou posar la ela geminada, perquè he de prémer "*L*", després *majúscula + 3*, i després una altra"*L*", i això entorpeix el fluxe de l'escriptura mecanogràfica", doncs en això estaria cent per cent d'acord amb tu


 
Vinga, gent, que no és pas tan complicat: tecla de les majúscules + la tecla del 3. _Easy as A, B, C!_


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vinga, gent, que no és pas tan complicat: tecla de les majúscules + la tecla del 3. _Easy as A, B, C!_



Tant fàcil com posar un accent!  Abans eliminaria altres grafies com ja s'ha dit, per l'amor de Déu! 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Cecilio said:


> *Ilustres colegues*! Conteste per *alusions*, i perquè em fa *ilusió*, o perquè sóc un* ilús*. (Atenció si us plau a l'accent diacrític de "sóc"... ¿quantes probabilitats hi ha de confondre'l amb "soc"? Sense comentaris). (Per cert, si algú em vol corregir les eles, endavant!).



Jo mateixa, això és un fòrum d'idiomes, on anirem a parar!  

il·lustre; col·legues; al·lusions; il·lús; a mi sí que m'ha fet il·lusió, gràcies! 

Mei


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Veig que hi ha dues propostes, i em mereixen els respectes i dignes de ser escoltades i ateses.

El que sé és que l'idioma si és viu i popular, evoluciona i canvia fins i tot la normalització.

¿Heu llegit el *TIRANT LO BLANC*?

Al cap i a la fi són els lingüistes professionals, qui tenen la darrera paraula.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## ivanovic77

chics said:


> D'altra banda, com dèia la TPS, a Barcelona la* l·l* es pronuncia. De fet sovint fem les *l* simples ja una mica massa marcades, i les* l·l* massa relaxades, de manera que sonen molt semblantes o iguals; però penso que a la ment de cadascú fem la diferència. I de vegades quan en realitat escrivim una *l*, per exemple, molts nois escriuen erròniament _mol·lècula_ perquè en realitat és així com ho pronuncien.


 
No hi estic d'acord. A Barcelona, la ela geminada no la pronuncia ningú al carrer. Només l'he sentit en àmbits acadèmics i en alguns presentadors i periodistes. Per cert, ja s'ha dit en aquest fil que fins i tot la CCMA recomana pronunciar-la com si fos una ela simple. D'altra banda, m'agradaria, si no et fa res, que expliquessis què vol dir aquest tros, perquè no l'he entès:



			
				chics said:
			
		

> De fet sovint fem les *l* simples ja una mica massa marcades, i les* l·l* massa relaxades, de manera que sonen molt semblantes o iguals; però penso que a la ment de cadascú fem la diferència.


 
Què vols dir amb que fem les eles simples "massa marcades"? I això de "a la ment de cadascú fem la diferència"? Ho dic perquè hi han molts catalanoparlants que, malauradament, no saben com s'escriuen els mots que pronuncien, per tant no poden notar "mentalment" cap diferència.


----------



## Cecilio

Mei said:


> Jo mateixa, això és un fòrum d'idiomes, on anirem a parar!
> 
> il·lustre; col·legues; al·lusions; il·lús; a mi sí que m'ha fet il·lusió, gràcies!
> 
> Mei



Han fet falta més de quaranta 'posts' perquè algú finalment em corregisca els 'errors', gràcies Mei!


----------



## Cecilio

En algunes aportacions a aquest fil he llegit opinions de tipus estètic: a alguns foreros els agrada l'ela geminada. Jo crec que darrere d'aquest gust estètic hi ha una mica de totemisme: l'ela geminada funciona com a símbol diferencial, una mica com es presenta, de vegades, l'eñe castellana ("jugadors de la ÑBA" i perles similars). El crit d'alguns seria: _L'ela geminada és bella, ens fa diferents!
_
Per a mi, continua sent una mera tortura innecessària.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo estèticament preferiria la doble ll tal qual: "illusió", "illustre", "illús", "Allà", però és clar, això podria ser molt confús en segons quins casos.

De fet, jo no crec que sigui un tret diferencial, si no més aviat un tret etimològic i, per tant, ens uneix amb les altres llengües romàniques. El que és diferent és el puntet volat i ara ja porta tants anys corrent per aquí que sí que s'ha convertit en característic d'aquest idioma. Si algú en vol fer un ús "polític", n'és ben bé lliure i cadascú en podrà tenir l'opinió que vulgui.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Si algú en vol fer un ús "polític", n'és ben bé lliure i cadascú en podrà tenir l'opinió que vulgui.


 
Digueu-me il·lusa (o ilusa! ), però jo juraria que, si més no des de l'òptica d'aquí del Principat, això és una cosa que no se l'ha plantejada ningú. Posem el punt volat quan cal a l'hora d'escriure, amb més o menys dificultats o dubtes, però sense pensar en qüestions que van més enllà de la llengua i tan espinoses com la política.

Em pregunto si els valencians conscients i contents de formar part del mateix àmbit lingüístic juntament amb Catalunya, les Balears, etc., tenen la pell tan fina pel que fa a aquesta qüestió. Perquè, és clar, si és així (i ara em dirigeixo a tu, Cecilio), potser sí que tinguis la teva part de raó...


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Em pregunto si els valencians conscients i contents de formar part del mateix àmbit lingüístic juntament amb Catalunya, les Balears, etc., tenen la pell tan fina pel que fa a aquesta qüestió. Perquè, és clar, si és així (i ara em dirigeixo a tu, Cecilio), potser sí que tinguis la teva part de raó...



Doncs no sé, la qüestió de l'ela geminada se m'ha ocorregut a títol personal, no sé si hi ha moltes més persones que estarien d'acord amb mi a València, on el que abunda, diria jo, és la gent amb una actitud més bé indiferent respecte a les normes ortogràfiques. S'accepten i punt. O no s'accepten. Però no hi ha gaire esperit de debat constructiu.

Tal com ha quedat dit en aquest fil, l'ortografia d'una llengua ve determinada per dos aspectes primordials:

1. L'adequació entre grafia i allò que hom diu en les diferents variants de la llengua.

2. La coherència amb l'ortografia de les llengües emparentades i amb la tradició de la pròpia llengua.

Analitzada des d'aquests punts de vista, continue pensant que l'ela geminada és realment prescindible. No sé, potser algun dia s'arribe a un consens pel qual, en comptes de seguir tractant-la com a obligatòria, es decidisca que és optativa. Jo, per la meua part, ja he triat la meua opció personal, que no és capritxosa.

Per altra banda, no sé per què surt de tant en tant la paraula "política" en aquest fil. Qüestions com la identitat o la unitat lingüística no tenen per què ser de caire polític. Aprofundir en les qüestions lingüístiques no presuposa una actitud política prèvia.


----------



## xavierqs

És tan simple com recordar algunes regles simples (quatre amb un grapat d'excepcions) i tenir una mica de cultura general de llatí.
Amb aquesta frase ja en tinc prou.
No tinc el C.
Haurieu de llegir unes quantes pàgines de Ramon Miquel y Planas, del seu llibre Bibliofília, vol. 2, com per exemple: 106 a 124, 324  a 367, hi ha una mica de tot, i parla dels cnvis de ab per amb, de la y per i, de la ela geminada, etc. i deixa al senyor Pompeyo Fabra en el seu lloc.
Perdoneu els errors, no tinc el C. Gràcies i a reveureXavier


----------

